# Bumpers???



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok I lost all my bumpers. I need to replace. The bumpers I had were from Dobbs Website. I was wondering what you all recommend. I am going to have to Order Them pronto.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

Waterdogs said:


> Ok I lost all my bumpers. I need to replace. The bumpers I had were from Dobbs Website. I was wondering what you all recommend. I am going to have to Order Them pronto.


I like neumann & bennetts (http://www.decoy1.com)

-K


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

E Z Rotational makes some nice bumpers and you won't beat the price unless you get seconds from some of the other manufacturers.

http://www.hunterscentral.com/e-z-rotational/


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Neumann and Bennet get my vote. Buying them direct saves a bit over ordering them from a middleman AND you can get seconds and save even more.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Being a dinasour who still chunks his bumpers, I've come to favor the slightly heavier and more compact EZ-Rotationals for that over Neumann Benetts. But the EZs have no valves, and I'm also the one in a hundred - or two - person who actually uses bumper valves to make partly water-filled "live" bumpers to encourage firm grips and more-fully-filled "sinkers" to encourage dunking for divers. So I'd not be without my NBs, either.


----------



## bluduck (May 2, 2006)

Hey buddy, what happened to all your bumpers? You had them on Sunday. Did someone steal them out of your truck? 

Kenny


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Bumpers*

Check out:
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=31994&highlight=throw+bumpers

The small Armadillos might be a reasonable choice, too:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=34464

(doubt that you'd want to lug all big ones.)


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

Checked out the websites posted here http://www.decoy1.com and http://www.armadillofoam.com/allproducts.html. thanks


----------



## Armadillo (May 7, 2006)

Rambler,

Thanks for the order. Here is the link to our latest products page. We have added some new products in the recent past

http://www.armadillofoam.com/productview.html

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Armadillo seems like you have a good product.


----------



## Armadillo (May 7, 2006)

Here is a link to an article in Spaniel Journal online magazine

http://www.spanieljournal.com/26lbaughan.html


----------

